# white razr coming out...who's getting it?



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Usually I think white phones look feminine but this one really appeals to me. I've been waiting for another $.01 Amazon deal so I might get the white one instead. Also, if you get a razr right now, you get $50 off accessories and $100 off the new xyboard (Xoom 2).
Looks like the wife is getting my bionic for Christmas lol


----------



## isaacsg (Jul 26, 2011)

How could we get it if were locked in to contracts? Is that Verizon holiday deal til January going on? There seems to be a lot of back and forth on whats applicable there.


----------



## Kimo91 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm totally happy with my black Razr myself. Especially working in a manufacturing/production setting like my job at Boeing, white would get dirty too fast

Sent from my Boeing approved DROID RAZR


----------

